# 3D Brille (Polfilter)



## GodWar (6. Mai 2008)

Guten Abend!

Ich habe mir mal aus Langeweile einen Film gekauft. In der DVD Hülle lag eine 3D Brille dabei! Bisschen Forschung hat ergeben das es wohl eine Brille mit Polfilter ist. Die rechte Linse ist schwarz und die linke durchsichtig. Dennoch erwirke ich keinen 3D Effekt. Kein Bisschen. Hab Raum angedunkelt etc. 

Was muss man bei diesen Brillen beachten? Bzw. funktionieren sie überhaupt? Im Phantasialand bekam ich z.B. eine Rot/Grüne Brille sah super aus der Film!

Vielen Dank


----------



## chmee (8. Mai 2008)

Diese Brillen mit einer dunklen Seite erreichen ihren Effekt anders - und sind keine Polfilter :

Das Auge bzw. das Gehirn verarbeitet visuelle Informationen langsamer und es entsteht ein zeitlicher Unterschied zwischen dem Bild, das mit dem "dunklen" Auge erkannt wird und dem "hellen" Auge. Während Du also mit dem rechte Auge das aktuelle Bild siehst, kommt im Gehrin vom linken Auge die Information die wenige millisekunden älter ist. Also wird es "dreidimensional", wenn die Aufnahmen eine Kamerafahrt von rechts nach links machen. Bei stehenden Bildern wirkt es garnicht. War auch ne zeitlang im Fernsehen In.

mfg chmee - welcher gerade selten schreiben kann, weil wenig Zeit.


----------

